# Exterior French doors weather sealing



## Rogercam (Apr 11, 2011)

I am designing a pair of french doors and would like to know the best way of sealing the join between the doors. I want to have them open outwards. 
As I see it there are two options - rebate the doors or have them square but with a cover plate on the door which opens first.
The doors face northwards and are not likely to be exposed to too much weather as the rain producing fronts come from the south and west.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

*French doors.*

In my past experience I think you will find that it will be better if you rebate the doors together, I would also rout in a weather strip into the meeting stiles as french doors can warp and allow very fierce draughts into the room. Good luck with your project.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Roger

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us

I agree with Derek.


----------



## Rogercam (Apr 11, 2011)

Rogercam said:


> I am designing a pair of french doors and would like to know the best way of sealing the join between the doors. I want to have them open outwards.
> As I see it there are two options - rebate the doors or have them square but with a cover plate on the door which opens first.
> The doors face northwards and are not likely to be exposed to too much weather as the rain producing fronts come from the south and west.


Thanks Derek and James, I will let you know how I get on.

Roger


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Roger, Welcome.
My french doors have an astragal on the outside covering the gap. It has weatherstripping to seal the door gap. My doors open in. I'm sure you could do the same thing on out swinging doors. If you don't like the look of an astragal you could machine this interlocking step into the door edge as long as you have enough room for your hardware.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astragal


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

*French doors.*

Here are a pair that I made a few years ago, they open out into my conservatory.
Picture.jpg (254.0 KB)


----------



## Rogercam (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice job Derek, I can clearly see the rebate.

Roger


----------



## skywin (Nov 10, 2011)

Although i don't konw the design of french door, i think you are right.


----------



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

here in sweden where obviously the insulation is very important we cut on the frame of the door all around a kerf with a table saw or a shaper and after we snap in a sealing strip,between the door there is more o less 1 cm of reveal that will be covered by a moulding.i hope i helped you


----------



## p58paul (Oct 5, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> G’day Roger
> 
> Welcome to the router forum.
> 
> ...


my name is paul i'm from buffalo ny usa


----------

